# Steam Spielzeit



## Hardwarelappen (29. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen,

wie ihr alle wisst, zeigt Steam an wieviele Stunden man das und das Spiel gespielt hat.

Ich weiß man kann anderen Leuten durch Privatisierung des Profils diese Zeit vorenthalten.
Aber kann man irgendwie abstellen, dass diese Zeit aufgezeichnet wird?

MfG


----------



## addicTix (29. Juli 2014)

Nein.


----------



## pcfr3ak (29. Juli 2014)

Vllt offline-modus?


----------



## Shona (29. Juli 2014)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Vllt offline-modus?


nichtmal da  

ich wäre froh wenn bei einigen spielen die richtige Zeit stehen würde 

es sieht  nämlich ziemlich daneben aus wenn wen Half Life nur 5 Minuten stehen nur weil man es vor der Zeitaufzeichnung gespielt hat


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2014)

Das Profil einfach nicht öffentlich machen?


----------



## ryzen1 (29. Juli 2014)

Das mit der Spielzeitaufzeichnung ist für einige Leute anscheinend nicht grad erfreulich.
Wenn ich bei mir sehe, wie einige Leute innerhalb eines Jahres fast 1700h Dota 2 gespielt haben, wird mir schon recht übel 

Eine Deaktivierung wäre mir auch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Das mit der Spielzeitaufzeichnung ist für einige Leute anscheinend nicht grad erfreulich.
> Wenn ich bei mir sehe, wie einige Leute innerhalb eines Jahres fast 1700h Dota 2 gespielt haben,



 1700h? Da würde mir aber schnell langweilig werden


----------



## SnugglezNRW (29. Juli 2014)

> Wenn ich bei mir sehe, wie einige Leute innerhalb eines Jahres fast 1700h Dota 2 gespielt haben, wird mir schon recht übel



also in dota2 hab ich knapp 3100 Stunden seit der Beta aufm buckel 
Ich weis aber nicht ob die Zeit die man im Menu rumgammelt ebenfalls mit gezählt wird.
hab jedenfalls über 4000 matches  hinter mir. langweilig wird's nie. nur irgendwann geht dir Ivan so hart auf den Keks das du mal n Tag pause brauchst.


----------



## Hardwarelappen (29. Juli 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Ich weis aber nicht ob die Zeit die man im Menu rumgammelt ebenfalls mit gezählt wird.


 
Genau hier liegt mein Problem.


----------



## ryzen1 (29. Juli 2014)

Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> Genau hier liegt mein Problem.


 
Spiel beenden wenn man nicht spielt.


----------



## Thallassa (29. Juli 2014)

Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> Genau hier liegt mein Problem.


 
Ja, die wird mitgezählt. Auch wenn man auf pause, etc. ist. Steam zählt nur solange die Anwendung ausgeführt wird - mit Intro-Screens und dem ganzen anderen Mist.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (29. Juli 2014)

> Spiel beenden wenn man nicht spielt.



weshalb sollte man das tun?
mein rechner läuft 24/7 nonstop.
komme zur jeder Anwendung per alt tab in unter einer sekunde wenn die Anwendung einmal gestartet wurde.


----------



## ryzen1 (29. Juli 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> weshalb sollte man das tun?


 
Keine Ahnung was ich darauf noch sagen soll 
Vielleicht...einfach...weils keinen Sinn macht, den Rechner x Stunden lang nicht zu benutzen und das Spiel weiter geöffnet zu haben.

Aber gut. Ich schalte meinen Rechner ja auch aus oder gehe in Standby, wenn ich ihn nicht benutze. Aber da bin ich wohl ein Exot.


----------



## alexmartens (29. Juli 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Aber gut. Ich schalte meinen Rechner ja auch aus oder gehe in Standby, wenn ich ihn nicht benutze. Aber da bin ich wohl ein Exot.


 
Ok, dann bin auch ein Exot.....
Dafür ist die Stromrechnung nicht allzu hoch


----------



## SnugglezNRW (29. Juli 2014)

> Dafür ist die Stromrechnung nicht allzu hoch



mein Rechner ist halt nicht nur zum zocken da.
da laufen einige paar virtuelle Maschinen die immer erreichtbar sein müssen.
und ob da eine Anwendung im Hintergrund parkt oder nicht spielt beim Stromverbrauch nahezu keine rolle.

und wenn die Stromrechnung mal explodieren sollte gibt es immer noch powermagnete ^^


----------



## addicTix (29. Juli 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> weshalb sollte man das tun?
> mein rechner läuft 24/7 nonstop.
> komme zur jeder Anwendung per alt tab in unter einer sekunde wenn die Anwendung einmal gestartet wurde.


 
Also startest du alle Spiele aufm Rechner, nur damit du nach belieben mit ALT + Tab durch die Anwendungen switchen kannst ?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (29. Juli 2014)

Iwie kann man das Teil aber schon "umgehen" Bei Arma fehlen mir ungefähr 10h Spielzeit und bei Schneipa Elite immerhin ~3 Stunden.

Gewollt war das aber nicht  So ganz erschließt sich mir aber der Hintergrund deines Verlangens nicht@TE


----------



## Shona (30. Juli 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Iwie kann man das Teil aber schon "umgehen" Bei Arma fehlen mir ungefähr 10h Spielzeit und bei Schneipa Elite immerhin ~3 Stunden.
> 
> Gewollt war das aber nicht  So ganz erschließt sich mir aber der Hintergrund deines Verlangens nicht@TE


Wenn es arma 2 oa ist da fehlen mir uber 500h weil früher steam  nicht erkannt hat das es gestartet wurde und zwar aus dem Grund weil eine batch datei ausgelöst wurde die aus arma 2 + arma: oa = arma: co gemacht hat. 

Bei arma 3/sniper elite kann das bei einem spielabsturz passieren oder steam war kurzzeitig offline


----------



## FrozenEYZ (30. Juli 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Bei arma 3/sniper elite kann das bei einem spielabsturz passieren oder steam war kurzzeitig offline



Aber ich dachte, auch im Offline-Modus wird die Spielzeit aufgezeichnet? Schien mir sinnig und wurde hier im Thread ja auch schon erwähnt 
Spielabstürze gabs mMn keine  Hätt ich glaube ich gemerkt beim zocken ^^


----------

